

Pay With Facebook Is In The Wild - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/29/its-heeerrre-pay-with-facebook-is-in-the-wild/

======
paulgb
This was tried a couple times in the 90s and didn't last very long. Hopefully
Facebook can make it work; micropayments might create some new business models
for content producers.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beenz.com>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flooz.com>

~~~
jfarmer
On the other hand: [http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/19/the-worlds-most-
lucrative-...](http://venturebeat.com/2009/03/19/the-worlds-most-lucrative-
social-network-chinas-tencent-beats-1-billion-revenue-mark/)

------
vaksel
They should have just used dollars instead of this credits crap. Or if they
wanted to stick to credits, should have made it 1 credit = 1 dollar.

~~~
snprbob86
There are many engineering, legal, financial, and other benefits to using
surrogate currencies. Rather than go in to those, I'd like to agree with you:
it sucks for users.

I think that Microsoft can get away with the points on Xbox Live simply
because they do have a large enough store. I think that a virtual world game
could get away with it for the same reason. But a PayPal like system? That's
crazy! I hope it is just a temporary solution for micropayments and they are
working out the other problems and will eventually support proper currency.

